# DANGER ZONE 3/28/09



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll be there!


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

i'll be there!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

see u there homie last year they had almost 1000 vehicles


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

last year


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 23 2009, 11:54 AM~13362713
> *last year
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## IMPALA LOCO (Sep 25, 2007)

BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

i will be there, trying to bag my truck for this show, got 4 days left, and havent even started, but going to start tommorrow, and be done friday night, lol or saturday morning, but thats how it goes. shit might even have to call in sick friday to bust out a one day bag job.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 23 2009, 12:31 PM~13363083
> *i will be there, trying to bag my truck for this show, got 4 days left, and havent even started, but going to start tommorrow, and be done friday night, lol or saturday morning, but thats how it goes. shit might even have to call in sick friday to bust out a one day bag job.
> *




:0 need help? I'm a great supervisor :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I will be salling tickets for the raffle













I won't take the MAZDA but I will have a poster out there by my truck stop by and get your tickets.


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA LOCO_@Mar 23 2009, 12:22 PM~13362976
> *BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

By the looks of it I am going to guess this is for trucks only. Lowriders allowed? :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttyMobbin'_@Mar 23 2009, 01:10 PM~13363440
> *By the looks of it I am going to guess this is for trucks only. Lowriders allowed? :dunno:
> *



they do have lowriders category


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CuttyMobbin'_@Mar 23 2009, 01:10 PM~13363440
> *By the looks of it I am going to guess this is for trucks only. Lowriders allowed? :dunno:
> *


Lowriders are allowed!! Its a good show and big.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

how about a sports car class?


----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc. (Dec 4, 2007)

HOW MUCH IS IT TO GET IN THE PARK.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 23 2009, 11:38 AM~13362548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Mar 23 2009, 03:31 PM~13365047
> *how about a sports car class?
> *




they got everything


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 23 2009, 09:08 PM~13368998
> *they got everything
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Mar 23 2009, 10:07 PM~13369784
> *awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

DAMM!!!! thats already this weekend? Is it about a 2 hour drive, Jesse?


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

i'LL BE THERE FOR SURE THAT SHOW IS BIGG. NICE PARK TOO.
























I'LL SEE YOU OUT THERE RAIDER....


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Can someone please post the address of the location?


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 24 2009, 10:29 AM~13373634
> *Can someone please post the address of the location?
> *


http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&tab=wl


27000 S Mooney Blvd, Visalia, CA‎ - (559) 733-6291‎


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 24 2009, 10:29 AM~13373634
> *Can someone please post the address of the location?
> *



why is not like u r going :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 24 2009, 09:48 AM~13373233
> *DAMM!!!! thats already this weekend? Is it about a 2 hour drive, Jesse?
> *



3 hours 6 minutes 173.62 miles to be exact :biggrin:


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

UNDERGROUND KUSTOMZ will be there!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

don't forget to stop by and buy your tickets











:biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Mar 24 2009, 01:21 PM~13375266
> *UNDERGROUND KUSTOMZ will be there!
> *


 :thumbsup: Nice to see more lowriders out there! :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 24 2009, 02:02 PM~13375627
> *:thumbsup: Nice to see more lowriders out there! :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 24 2009, 10:41 AM~13373724
> *why is not like u r going  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:nono: Shit, you don't know that! For all you know, I can be there spiritually. :biggrin: 

Gotta save up cuz I gotta make two trips to Sacramento in a few weeks.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 24 2009, 10:45 AM~13373753
> *3 hours 6 minutes 173.62 miles to be exact  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 If thats from your pad, I already have a 45 min-head start on your ass!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 24 2009, 09:33 PM~13380867
> *:0 If thats from your pad, I already have a 45 min-head start on your ass!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll be there salling tickets


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83+Mar 24 2009, 09:29 PM~13380799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if the wife don't go I'm going to pick u up


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 24 2009, 09:55 PM~13381157
> *
> *


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

from what time to what time is the gates open?and can we leave erly or are you stuck till the show is over??????????


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87 MONTE LS IN 559_@Mar 25 2009, 05:09 PM~13388725
> *from what time to what time is the gates open?and can we leave erly or are you stuck till the show is over??????????
> *


GATES OPEN AT 5:30 AND THEY ARE TAKING CAR TILL 10:30
AND AS LONG AS YOU ARE CLEAR CAN DRIVE OUT :biggrin: 
SEE OUT THERE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

5:30 shit I'm leaving at 6am save me a spot :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 25 2009, 10:14 PM~13392411
> *5:30 shit I'm leaving at 6am save me a spot  :biggrin:
> *


FOE SHOE :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 25 2009, 11:39 AM~13385598
> *if the wife don't go I'm going to pick u up
> *


:cheesy: Unless I'm too hanged-over from the night before. :barf: :barf: :barf: My homie from Porterville said he was goin.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 25 2009, 10:38 PM~13392692
> *:cheesy:  Unless I'm too hanged-over from the night before. :barf: :barf: :barf:  My homie from Porterville said he was goin.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 25 2009, 11:04 PM~13392266
> *GATES OPEN AT 5:30 AND THEY ARE TAKING CAR TILL 10:30
> AND AS LONG AS YOU ARE CLEAR CAN DRIVE OUT  :biggrin:
> SEE OUT THERE
> *


I will b there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 25 2009, 10:38 PM~13392692
> *:cheesy:  Unless I'm too hanged-over from the night before. :barf: :barf: :barf:  My homie from Porterville said he was goin.
> *


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

2 more days!!!!!


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Mar 26 2009, 12:35 PM~13397363
> *2 more days!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: 

HELL YEA 2 MORE DAYS IT GONNA B A GOOD TURN OUT IN DA PARK


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

2 more days, and i still have a truck to bag, well plan is,im driving to avs in fresno, tommorrow morning, to pick up the last few parts i need, then coming home, then putting my truck on jackstands and bagging it, pulling a one day install, then, cleaning it, putting the beat back in, and getting on the road by 6am, can i get it done????? we will see.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 26 2009, 12:42 PM~13397421
> *2 more days, and i still have a truck to bag, well plan is,im driving to avs in fresno, tommorrow morning, to pick up the last few parts i need, then coming home, then putting my truck on jackstands and bagging it, pulling a one day install, then, cleaning it, putting the beat back in, and getting on the road by 6am, can i get it done????? we will see.
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

I need my bike seat fiber glass


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Mar 26 2009, 12:40 PM~13397404
> *:cheesy:
> 
> HELL YEA 2 MORE DAYS IT GONNA B A GOOD TURN OUT IN DA PARK
> *


Whats up panic? You taking the Lincoln to this show? :biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

:biggrin: 2 MORE DAYS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Mar 26 2009, 01:34 PM~13397887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

we will be there NOKTURNAL


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 26 2009, 08:15 PM~13401673
> *we will be there NOKTURNAL
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

IS IT WORTH GOING TO DANGER ZONE WITH A LOWRIDER!!!!!!DO THINK THEY WILL TRIP IF WE HOP AT PARK!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 26 2009, 10:41 PM~13403739
> *IS IT WORTH GOING TO DANGER ZONE WITH A LOWRIDER!!!!!!DO THINK THEY WILL TRIP IF WE HOP AT PARK!!!!!!!!
> *


I THINK THEY HAVE A SPOT THAT U CAN HOP :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 27 2009, 07:44 AM~13405836
> *I THINK THEY HAVE A SPOT THAT U CAN HOP :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

1 MORE DAY hno: hno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

should be there before 9am I hope :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TOMORROW ITS GOING DOWN HOPE TO C U ALL OVER THERE FOR A GOOD TIME 



TTT FOR DA 559


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I can smell the carne asada, they let u bbq out there :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 27 2009, 11:53 AM~13407929
> *I can smell the carne asada, they let u bbq out there  :biggrin:
> *




Hell yea brotha this show gonna b off da hook wish we can all cruise afterwards butt we all kno da cops will b waiting on mooneys we sould mob prosperty plenty of room to cruise


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Mar 27 2009, 01:21 PM~13408727
> *Hell yea brotha this show gonna b off da hook wish we can all cruise afterwards butt we all kno da cops will b waiting on mooneys we sould mob prosperty plenty of room to cruise
> *


it gets pack at da shopping center for a while until da cops start chacing every off :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 27 2009, 11:53 AM~13407929
> *I can smell the carne asada, they let u bbq out there  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: I WILL STOP BY FOR A TACO. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Mar 27 2009, 01:21 PM~13408727
> *Hell yea brotha this show gonna b off da hook wish we can all cruise afterwards butt we all kno da cops will b waiting on mooneys we sould mob prosperty plenty of room to cruise
> *


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Mar 27 2009, 12:21 PM~13408727
> *Hell yea brotha this show gonna b off da hook wish we can all cruise afterwards butt we all kno da cops will b waiting on mooneys we sould mob prosperty plenty of room to cruise
> *


In Tulare right off of Mooney Blvd.


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

im a no show broke down :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

6:00am and line was pass Bubba's BBQ.


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 MONTE LS IN 559_@Mar 28 2009, 08:22 AM~13415480
> *im a no show broke down :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Sorry to hear that Bro.


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Mar 28 2009, 08:52 AM~13415332
> *In Tulare right off of Mooney Blvd.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeap u kno it bro I Dnt feel like getting pulled over today  there's apt of cops here thou and a shit load of rides


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

BAD ASS SHOW!
HAD A GREAT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 28 2009, 09:36 PM~13420091
> *BAD ASS SHOW!
> HAD A GREAT TIME :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 28 2009, 09:36 PM~13420091
> *BAD ASS SHOW!
> HAD A GREAT TIME :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

any pics from da show? I did not make :angry:


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

Good Show!!! Thought I was competing with the lowrider class. Took 1st in 80's full size truck mild.


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Mar 28 2009, 10:51 AM~13415671
> *Sorry to hear that Bro.
> *


i made it out there at 12 and they wanted me to park out in the dirt in betweencars so i cruzed by a couple of times and called it a day...mabee next year


----------



## IMPALA LOCO (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

nice pics thanks 4 sharing


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

For being a truck/import show they had some real nice LOWRIDERS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:0 


pinches gringos have no choice :biggrin: look at dub has a lowrider category now


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 29 2009, 08:02 PM~13426402
> *nice pics thanks 4 sharing
> *


YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN THERE!!! YOU OWE ME SOME TACOS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

next time homie :biggrin: I could not risked a dui :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 29 2009, 08:46 PM~13427033
> *next time homie  :biggrin:  I could not risked a dui  :biggrin:
> *


 I KNOW JUST KIDDN HOPE TO SEE YOU IN VENTURA NEXT WEEK.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 29 2009, 08:55 PM~13427165
> *I KNOW JUST KIDDN HOPE TO SEE YOU IN VENTURA NEXT WEEK.
> *



I quit drinking :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 29 2009, 08:59 PM~13427227
> *I quit drinking  :biggrin:
> *


AGAIN!! :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 29 2009, 09:02 PM~13427280
> *AGAIN!! :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

It was a cool show....1179 entries I heard...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Mar 29 2009, 02:52 PM~13423987
> *Good Show!!! Thought I was competing with the lowrider class. Took 1st in 80's full size truck mild.
> *


fuckin petey! :0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Mar 29 2009, 02:52 PM~13423987
> *Good Show!!! Thought I was competing with the lowrider class. Took 1st in 80's full size truck mild.
> *


COOL! :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

any more pics?


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

for reals anymore pics? a homeboy or mine went and said it was off the hook!


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 MONTE LS IN 559_@Mar 29 2009, 05:05 PM~13425228
> *i made it out there at 12 and they wanted me to park out in the dirt in betweencars so i cruzed by a couple of times and called it a day...mabee next year
> *


 Ya, I feel ya bro. By the Time I got outta work and headed out, the cops had already blocked both side streets and the entrance. I seen them ticketing every vehicle that was parked on the side of the park. Must have been at least 40-60 of 'em.


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 29 2009, 08:59 PM~13427227
> *I quit drinking  :biggrin:
> *


por no comprar :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Mar 30 2009, 12:04 PM~13432601
> *por no comprar :cheesy:
> *




:uh: :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Mar 30 2009, 12:04 PM~13432601
> *por no comprar :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA LOCO_@Mar 29 2009, 07:53 PM~13426302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BROWN SOCIETY WITH THE STAR ON THE TRUNK THATS BADDDD ASSSSS BRO


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

IT WAS A GREAT SHOW STILL TIRED FROM ALL THE WALKING. :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Nokturnal before the show...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

was a pretty good show, got tired of all the walking, and still didnt see all the cars, got a little sun burned too. but overall good time, you can see more pics, at www.socalcustoms.com, they have 22 pages of pics on there.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 30 2009, 10:49 PM~13439941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight pics dog, you know i was taking notes :biggrin:  jk


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Homie was out there striping cars...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 30 2009, 10:59 PM~13440092
> *tight pics dog, you know i was taking notes :biggrin:   jk
> *



Here you go BG....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Good pics KUTTY!!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Mar 30 2009, 07:23 PM~13436835
> *BROWN SOCIETY WITH THE STAR ON THE TRUNK THATS BADDDD ASSSSS BRO
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 31 2009, 07:56 AM~13442246
> *Good pics KUTTY!!
> *



x2


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 30 2009, 11:17 PM~13440348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

for more pics check out theese links


http://www.socalcustoms.com/Shows/2009/DangerZone/index.htm

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=1459626


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 30 2009, 10:04 PM~13440166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

_*HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY CUTTY AT VISALIA MOONEY PARK DANGER ZONE 2009*_


----------



## Jesus' Son (May 12, 2009)

trend killer clothing oakdale ca


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jesus' Son_@May 18 2009, 11:40 PM~13930008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------

